# "Nvidia" Tool?



## YawAKooL (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi all!

A friend of mine has a GeForce Ti 4200, and his Performance is quite low. He wants to overclock, and I really like Ati Tool for overclocking, because of the integrated Artifact Scanner. Now 2 Qtns:
1) Is there an extra Ati Tool for Nvidias?
2) Can I still scan for artifacts with Nvidia Cards or is it only for Radeons?


----------



## Sierra Sonic (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you can scan for artifacts, but none of the other features.


----------



## kRaZeD (Nov 16, 2004)

the latest betas artifact tester works for nvidia cards.

As for the poor performance of the ti4200 it is a fairly old card, even if it was a powerhouse at the time. get a 6800nu if he really wants an nvidia card. OR (my choice) get an X800Pro VIVI and mod to an XT


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 16, 2004)

get "Rivatuner" for the overclocking part


----------

